# THLETE Hunting Apparel - A New Hunting Camo Brand



## THLETE (Aug 10, 2016)

With the 2018 hunting season in full swing, we figured that there is no better time to introduce our apparel brand to the AT world, THLETE Camo. The concept for our brand was conceived in the fall of 2014 but did not actually take shape until two years later. While we have been members of ArcheryTalk for quite some time, we just recently changed our name and upgraded to SMR.









While the apparel industry is a tricky market to gain traction, we built our brand on the idea that consumer-direct hunting apparel at an affordable price-point still has its place. We currently have 80% of our apparel line in stock and ready to ship. We specialize in both synthetic and natural fiber garments that are designed with the whitetail hunter in mind. We are waiting on two key pieces, those being the Phantom Jacket and Pant, which are due to arrive in early November (better late than never).

It has been a long road to get to where we are today, but we are ready to launch our brand to the public. The site is up and running so feel free to take a look at our gear, the site is https://thlete.com/. We designed the pattern in-house and have sourced fabrics from around the world that we feel are most beneficial to the cold weather hunter. Merino, alpaca, insulation wear, synthetics, and soft-shells are all staples in our line-up of hunting apparel.









As our brand has evolved, so has our philosophy. By making a concerted effort to focus more on customer feedback, we strive to drive innovation and establish our brand as a well-made and trustworthy apparel manufacturer. Our core principle is simple, to always seek perfection and allow the consumer to be the heart of our brand and to put the best possible product in the hands of outdoorsman who both know, and rely on quality gear.

We are not corporate-backed meaning modifications can be made in real time without transcending the hierarchy of a parent company; we are not encumbered by the bureaucracy of upper management.









We look forward to building our brand with all of you AT'ers and hope that we can provide you with some of the finest hunting apparel possible. We would love some feedback so let us know what you think and if you have any questions, fire away. Also, we will be offering discounts throughout the fall of 2018 and 2019 to all of you on AT, so stay in touch. 

On a side note, if you have any proposals on how we can build our brand and better meet the needs of our consumers, let us know. We will do our best to make it worth your while. Cheers.

-Mike


----------



## THLETE (Aug 10, 2016)

We are based out of St. Paul, MN.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

I ordered the phantom soft shell pants several months ago and after delays in production, got them yesterday.
I think i am really going to enjoy these next year, should be great for mid season type weather 40's-60's.
I have a wad of stika, kuiu, and first lite, but my mid season pants have really been the sylo gear soft shell pants (due to leg vents like these) and the stratus bibs. The sylos are great, just not totally windproff, but good enough really. I hope these will be a little better than those as far as wind resistance.
These are similar to the sitka jetstream insulation wise, but a little thinker, but not a whole lot, which is what i wanted. 
They have huge vents for dumping heat, why other folks don't put these in pants i do not know. They (the vents) are about 12.25" long, which is fantastic, that is about 1.25" longer than the ones on my Kuiu attack pro pants for reference. I thought i would stick some pictures of up cause there none anywhere not even the site. Love the camo, and i think i am gonna really enjoy these, for the price on his site you can't go wrong i don't think.


----------



## Dakeys (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuff looks sharp - will need to check out.


----------



## boxzer8907 (Aug 14, 2018)

I need this for all the birch trees upnorth!


----------



## CK10 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks like good quality.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great looking stuff, I'll be ordering more as time goes on..


----------



## jdranch (Mar 19, 2019)

Good to see a hunting apparel company from minnesota. Really interested to see how well the alpaca baselayers perform.


----------



## parwine (Dec 2, 2012)

that look real good


----------

